# Does this ferret look pregnant?



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is one of my ferrets.
Does she look pregnant to any ferret knowledgable people?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

She does to me - I would not expect her nipples to be so outstanding if not pregnant and a nice little belly on her - certainly dont look "natural" so if not pregnant I would get a vet to check her over.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

deffo


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd say that she is certainly pregnant - her nipples and the size of her belly are probably the main indication to that she is pregnant. If she's been like that for a very long time or something you find 'odd' about it then i'd take her to the vets : victory:
By the way she's a very beautiful ferret XD


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Yes dawn id say shes pregnant


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... Not really a "ferret person" (not kept them since I was a kid and they were all neutered), but definitely looks pregnant.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

OK...

This is Sioux who had a litter 6 weeks ago. Explaining the nipples Shadowz!
She has not been with a male again nor has she shown in season since giving birth.
She went slender after the birth and then began putting weight on again.
This begs the question.......Can ferrets retain sperm in the way rabbits and rodents do?
She is beig well fed but I'd not think 'that' well fed as she is normally a tiny slender ferret. More greyhound than bassett hound...lol

She is acting healthy and just looks exactly like she did a week or so before giving birth!
She's also made another nest away from the babies in her hutch.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

normally id say yes she does look pregnant, but the jill i bred last year looked like that until about 8 weeks after the birth, then absolutely terrified me by loosing it all in the space of 2 weeks. vet said its normal, nothing to worry about unless the jill seems tender around her stomach or her behaviour or eating habits noticably change. its something to do with milk production apparently. he said everything reacts the pregnancy differently, some figures bounce back immediatly after, some dont.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

possible that she got with him by accident?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

miss ferrret thanks for that. She lost a lot of weight after birth but has put it back on, with a vegeance, the last couple of weeks.
She's never been so fat she's a proper tiy greyhound.

Kliar,
Not a chance of her getting at the hob...he's in a hutch in my sons garden next door.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Stoats do delayed implantation - can ferrets not do likewise?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That is what I was asking but it's not really delayed implantation when she's had a litter from the mating! They ca apparently do that but only for 48 hours!
It would be 'retained sperm' like when my rats do it.
With the rats they have their first litter and have another one about 28-30 days later without a second mating.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So they can hold a fertilised egg for, what is it?, 280 days, but once some of those eggs have implanted and the pregnancy begins, the ones that don't implant die off after 48 hours??? They can't hold some back for a second pregnancy?


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep, She looks preg to me


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Because the kits are eating on their own now, they aren't as dependant on mom for milk so mom is putting her weight back on since she isn't having to feed so many mouths. Plus her milk will be more full since they aren't demanding it all the time as well. : victory:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> That is what I was asking but it's not really delayed implantation when she's had a litter from the mating! They ca apparently do that but only for 48 hours!
> It would be 'retained sperm' like when my rats do it.
> With the rats they have their first litter and have another one about 28-30 days later without a second mating.



saxon they can have 2 litter even if only been with a male 1s its rare its happened to my cousins a few times


----------

